# Best Internet Security Suite of 2008???



## go4saket (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi guys!

I know this topic has been discussed many a times before but things keep changing. So wanted to refresh it...

So, which company do you think leads in the Internet Security Suite run.

I know ZASS is in the fav. list of many. To all those who use this suite, just a word of warning. Agreed that this package has the best Firewall but is down in other fields. I know it has joined hands with KAV and include Kaspersky Signatures but unfortunately the Anti-Virus engine is bad. The same can be said for Anti-Spyware.

*My personal Experience:* I had ZASS in one computer and Nod32 in another, both connected through LAN. My Nod32 PC showed 17 virus in ZASS PC. So I did a full system scan in my ZASS PC but I was surprised to see no infections. Then I installed a Keylogger which was again not dedected by ZASS. After this I uninstalled ZASS and installed KAV6 & Webroot SpySweeper in the same PC. Wonder what? KAV caught all those virus that Nod32 warned and Spysweeper caught the Keylogger.

Now decide it for yourself how good ZASS is?

All  I can say is *ZASS is BAD...*

Review : *internet-security-suite-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 26, 2008)

*Kaspersky Internet Security* for me


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 for Kaspersky Internet Security..........It is simply the best.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2008)

arre yaar,use avast home edition + COMODO firewall pro.
Fu** the viruses malwares and trojans


----------



## Garbage (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 for Kaspersky...


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> arre yaar,use avast home edition + COMODO firewall pro.
> Fu** the viruses malwares and trojans


I am using NOD32 + COMODO........
I would say to *Never use avast and AVG, *because they miss a lot of viruses.

If asked the best AntiVirus from me, I'll say NOD32.


----------



## utsav (Jan 26, 2008)

Avast is now losing effectiveness.it is not able to detect viruses


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 for KIS. I use it in both of my systems.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have not any internet security suites installed in my system, so no idea.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 26, 2008)

skghosh44 said:


> I have not any internet security suites installed in my system, so no idea.



Then stop spamming...

I tried Bitdefender today. Interface, AV & Firewall seems to be quite good. Updates are very fast but Anti-Spyware seems to be some what weak (as per a few reviews I read) although it did catch the Keylogger I had installed. It does slow down the computer. 

Will try KIS today. I did try it some time back and the firewall isnt very user friendly, as to what I remember. How about system performance. Does this also impact the system performance quite a lot?


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ Kaspersky is light on resources as compared to other Internet Security Suites.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 KIS 
 I had ZA installed previously ( 2 years ago)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 26, 2008)

i would say if you got $$$ the go for nod32 or KIS but in free department avast still rules(its boot-time scanning is just what your PC needs every once in a fortnight).Updates are too just about 50-100kb per day.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ Among freewares I would say Antivir is better than avast.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2008)

I want to know *who the hell voted for McAfee Internet Security......*

*It is completely crap and better stay away from it. It can't even detect common viruses and bloats your system like anything.*

Edit: Sorry for being rude. My personal experience has been very pathetic with McAfee.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 for KIS. light on system resources and very effective


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 26, 2008)

+1 for K.I.S.

Excellent security and very light on resources


----------



## utsav (Jan 26, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> +1 for K.I.S.
> 
> Excellent security and very light on resources



man u r saying this so happily as if it is a gfx card


----------



## casanova (Jan 26, 2008)

KIS and ESET smart security are the front runners. Voted for KIS here.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I want to know *who the hell voted for McAfee Internet Security......*
> 
> *It is completely crap and better stay away from it. It can't even detect common viruses and bloats your system like anything.*
> 
> Edit: Sorry for being rude. My personal experience has been very pathetic with McAfee.


+ 1 .. even I was sick of that crap, my laptop came "pre installed" with that crap .


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 27, 2008)

+1 for Kaspersky Internet Security

I am using it for last 3 months & no single infection yet.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 27, 2008)

I support only *Kaspersky Internet Security*


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 27, 2008)

So... any1 supporting Bitdefender.... is it detectin the max viruses... those small ones.. like xmss.exe.... iexpl...
I need a definite conclusion for 2008.... kaspersky or bitdefender?


----------



## techtronic (Jan 27, 2008)

I see many replies from Digitians using KIS.
Are all of you using original ?


----------



## go4saket (Jan 27, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> So... any1 supporting Bitdefender.... is it detectin the max viruses... those small ones.. like xmss.exe.... iexpl...
> I need a definite conclusion for 2008.... kaspersky or bitdefender?



I do fel Bitdefender is pretty good in AV and Firewall. Interface is very user  friendly...

Can anyone please help me in configuring KIS 7, specially the Firewall...


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 27, 2008)

I have got ESET Smart Security, so i voted for others.


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2008)

Cerebral Assasin said:


> I have got ESET Smart Security, so i voted for others.


ESET Smart Security's AntiVirus detection is better than to that of KIS but the Firewall is too basic. And many other advance features are missing which are present in KIS.


----------



## tech_lover (Jan 27, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> .........
> 
> ...



[/quote]

Not a very simple one here. If you use KIS, firewall is not as good as ZASS. If you use ZASS, AV and A-Spy are not as good as KIS. So take your pick. Ideally use ZASS + Webroot.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 27, 2008)

If thats the case, why not use KAV+Spysweeper+ZA Firewall.... Nothing beats this combination, right?


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2008)

go4saket said:


> If thats the case, why not use KAV+Spysweeper+ZA Firewall.... Nothing beats this combination, right?


I don't know whether KAV is compatible with ZA Firewall but it isn't compatible with COMODO Firewall Pro. KAV is uncompatible with a number of security software and thats the Negative point of KAV.

COMODO Firewall Pro is better than ZoneAlarm Free.

And as far AntiVirus protection is concerned NOD32 is surely better than KAV. It has the best detection and Heurisitcs and is also compatible with other applications unlike KAV. Also NOD32 is faster in scanning and is even lighter than KAV.


----------



## george101 (Jan 27, 2008)

softsell/nph-softsell.cgi?item=14271-2&affiliate=22430


----------



## Garbage (Jan 27, 2008)

george101 said:


> softsell/nph-softsell.cgi?item=14271-2&affiliate=22430


what this mean ??


----------



## monkey (Jan 27, 2008)

go4saket said:


> If thats the case, why not use KAV+Spysweeper+ZA Firewall.... Nothing beats this combination, right?



KIS is not compatible with ZA Firewall but I do not know about KAV's compatibility.
I use ZASS + AVG + Adaware + Sbybot S&D.

But I have heard that NIS 8.0 is much better now. Anybody recommending it? I might switch to it (or even F-Secure's security suite)


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ I'll say to stay away from McAfee and Norton..........They'll bloat your system and will make it slow........


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 27, 2008)

+1 for KIS.

I would like to know how good or bad is Windows Live One Care. Please share your experiences.


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> I would like to know how good or bad is Windows Live One Care. Please share your experiences.


Its even worse than McAfee........


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 27, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ESET Smart Security's AntiVirus detection is better than to that of KIS but the Firewall is too basic. And many other advance features are missing which are present in KIS.



I have used almost all the antivirus, firewalls and internet security suites and i find ESET Smart security to be the best. I have configured it to strict protection and firewall is quite good. I used kaspersky internet security before switching to ESET, kaspersky is a very good antivirus but i prefer ESET.

I think everybody doesn't need strong firewalls, after all we are home users. ESET's smart security is enough. I would recommend personal firewalls like Zone Alarm or Comodo for businesses only. For home users ESET is enough.

I have also used Norton Antivirus 2007, Norton Internet Security, AVG Antivirus, Avast Antivirus, Panda Antivirus and many others i don't remember and i wasn't happy with either of them.


----------



## pratik03 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cerebral Assasin said:


> I think everybody doesn't need strong firewalls, after all we are home users. ESET's smart security is enough. I would recommend personal firewalls like Zone Alarm or Comodo for businesses only. For home users ESET is enough.



good firewall is very important especially when you have limited or slower connection.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 27, 2008)

utsav said:


> man u r saying this so happily as if it is a gfx card


Because it doesnt interfere with gaming


----------



## Akshay (Jan 27, 2008)

I use NOD n ZA. KIS hogs resources but NOD is gr8...


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

mine came wit norton...latest....vista almost eats my system completely n watever is left is taken by Mr. Norton.....m tryin 2 change but old editions of kasp, avg etc i have of 2006 or b4 r not supported by vista.....m dead....ok my lappy is dead...not me....

ps: +1 for kasp.....avast free edition is also good...

ENjoy~!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 27, 2008)

Never rely on one product for full security. It's the best combo that makes the lethal security. Avira AntiVir + Webroot Antispyware + ZoneAlarm Firewall is working best for me.


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 2, 2008)

go4saket said:


> If thats the case, why not use KAV+Spysweeper+ZA Firewall.... Nothing beats this combination, right?



ZA and KAV are not compatible. But you can use NOD32, spysweeper and ZA firewall. if you instal ZASS and Webroot there will be problems as you go on, specially if you have real time protection of spysweeper on.

^offtopic
does anyone of you use hardware firewall? any comments on its usefulness and availability?


----------



## go4saket (Feb 3, 2008)

tech_lover said:


> ZA and KAV are not compatible. But you can use NOD32, spysweeper and ZA firewall. if you instal ZASS and Webroot there will be problems as you go on, specially if you have real time protection of spysweeper on.




Who said ZA and KAV are not compatible. I used ZA+KAV+Spy Sweeper for about two years and never faced any problem, may that be in terms of compatibility or security. Its just that this combination turns out to be very heavy on system and so I thought of turning towards a Security Suite...


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Who said ZA and KAV are not compatible. I used ZA+KAV+Spy Sweeper for about two years and never faced any problem, may that be in terms of compatibility or security. Its just that this combination turns out to be very heavy on system and so I thought of turning towards a Security Suite...


I think he is talking about the compatibility of KAV7 and ZoneAlarm Firewall. KAV7 is incompatible with a lot of other softwares.


----------



## tech_lover (Feb 3, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I think he is talking about the compatibility of KAV7 and ZoneAlarm Firewall. KAV7 is incompatible with a lot of other softwares.



its KAV 6 or 7 with ZA version 7. KAV 7 works fine with upto ZA 6 series (definitely 6.5.x)


----------



## go4saket (Feb 4, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I think he is talking about the compatibility of KAV7 and ZoneAlarm Firewall. KAV7 is incompatible with a lot of other softwares.



KAV 6 with ZA 6
KAV 6 with ZA 7
KAV 7 with ZA 6
KAV 7 with ZA 7

I have tried all these combinations and all are absolutely compatible.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

I vote for others. My choice is my own brains. no software can outperform a human brain when in linux.


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 11, 2008)

plz recon me for vista....ofcourse has compatibility issues....kav7 is fine n do i need another firewall program or vista inbuilt firewall + win defender is gud enuf...n wat abt anti-spywares

Enjoy~!


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

speedyguy said:


> plz recon me for vista....ofcourse has compatibility issues....kav7 is fine n do i need another firewall program or vista inbuilt firewall + win defender is gud enuf...n wat abt anti-spywares
> 
> Enjoy~!



why r u putting this enjoy at the end of ur posts.do u mean that ENJOY with viruses


----------



## go4saket (Feb 24, 2008)

Just installed KAV+ZA Pro. Do I need a separate Anti-Spyware software or will the inbuilt Anti-Spyware in both the above softwares do the needful. The only problem is after installing these both, by system has become reasonably slow. Is there a way to improve the performance???


----------



## santosh_thief (Feb 26, 2008)

nod 32 for me. works like a pro.....


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 26, 2008)

pc-cillin internet security pro is best ..............all in one


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> pc-cillin internet security pro is best ..............all in one


It has the most features compared to any of the Internet Security even Kaspersky but it is a Resource Hog.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 27, 2008)

I use McAfee Virus Scan Plus. Been using it for two years now. Its good, only problem is it consumes a little more RAM  As I have one GB RAM (I think most PCs do now) I have no problems.



gagandeep said:


> I want to know *who the hell voted for McAfee Internet Security......*
> 
> *It is completely crap and better stay away from it. It can't even detect common viruses and bloats your system like anything.*
> 
> Edit: Sorry for being rude. My personal experience has been very pathetic with McAfee.



And please note I am a licensed user. If you use licensed and fully patched Windows, and updated the scan engine and signatures of McAfee regularly, and still had problems, then you are justified in your complaint.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2008)

@NucleusKore
My school had McAfee 2006. It didn't even use to detect common worms like Brontok and the school computers used to crawl. But I agree that it wasn't updated. The school computers had 256MB RAM. Other AVs like Kaspersky & NOD32 perfectly work in 256MB RAM. NOD32 even rocks in 128MB RAM.

As far as McAfee 2007 was concerned, it used to bloat my computer like anything when I had tried it for a week. Anyways, I am using fully licensed NOD32 which is a lakh times better than McAfee. I don't know much about the new version 2008. I even have 1GB of RAM.

IMHO, I had never thought that NOD32 will be so good as I had never heard about the name of the company ESET. But when I tried, I was completely blown and tried and bought it. Biggies like Norton and McAfee are good for nothing.

Also, licensed and pirated Windows doesn't make much difference. But I agree that the updates make a lot of difference.


----------



## Hackattack (Feb 27, 2008)

Eset Smart Security da best.


----------



## hacker.kracker (Mar 11, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> It has the most features compared to any of the Internet Security even Kaspersky but it is a Resource Hog.


I have in the past used norton, mcafee. I am currently using trend micro internet security suite pro 2008 and kaspersky on my laptop.

Mr gagandeep have you even tried trend micro before calling it a resource Hog - i am using in on my P3 600 - and its works like magic.

Its know, that kaspersky has always received the best reviews - but my own experiences isnt a happy one - a friend of mine had used kaspersky antivirus on his high end PC; +vista ultimate - and when he tired trend micro Internet security suite 2007, after uninstalling kaspersky - trend micro detected about 4 spywares in the system volume!!

That was not all - Kaspersky took two+ hours, while trend micro completed in 20min for a full scan ( vista ultimate; 2Gb ram ) - am bit surprised how everyone places kaspersky in such high glory!

Ive been using trend micro since about a year or more - i havnt encountered any problems what so ever - i am also using lavasoft's ad-aware + ad-watch on my P3 - so far it hasnt detected any problems at all.

And so i would give trend micro a prefect 10. Its about time people try as many antivirus before jumping the gun.


----------



## ico (Mar 11, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> * Mr gagandeep have you even tried trend micro before calling it a resource Hog* - i am using in on my P3 600 - and its works like magic.


This is going to answer you once and for all....... The best answer you can get from me.......... Yes, I've tried Trend Micro........

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/6973/seethisey9.jpg


*img359.imageshack.us/img359/5710/seethis2uq1.jpg

Friend, should I also post the photo of the BOX of the software??? If you want, I can surely post........

Also, Trend Micro was the first company to provide 3 user licenses at the cost of just one.......



hacker.kracker said:


> Its about time people try as many antivirus before jumping the gun.


Yes, and thats what I've done..............

As soon as I removed Trend Micro, the Add Remove Programs which used to take 10 minutes to open, started opening in a flash. My computer used to take a lot lot lot of time to boot, after uninstallation, it started to boot quickly........ Also, as far as Virus detection was concerned it was decent and I was happy with Trend Micro. The only reason because of which I uninstalled it was because it was a *Resource Hog* for me........

*Also, please don't think that guys here blindly post their opinions without even trying softwares.*


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

ZA here 
@techtronic, nope


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

I dont use whole security suite
Antivir 7 + Comodo Pro 3 
thats all for me


----------



## go4saket (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I still consider KIS to be the best, but as of now I am using ESET Smart Security. One thing that I like the most about this software is the low resource it demands. Its really very light on system.

BTW, there is a small doubt with regard to this. The problem is that as soon as I connect my computer to the net, within a sec or two, ESET shows that all definitions are updated. How is this possible. I am sure that even to check weather or not all signatures are up to date, its going to take a few seconds, forget about updating it.

Is it that its giving me false update status. When I check "About" in help menu, where it shows the date of all kinds of definitions, it does recent dates, but the time in which it updates doesnt settle in my mind.

Is there any other way to check weather or not the definitions are actually up to date.

BTW, I am using ESET Smart Security 3.0.621.0


----------



## hacker.kracker (Mar 28, 2008)

> Yes, and thats what I've done..............
> 
> As soon as I removed Trend Micro, the Add Remove Programs which used to take 10 minutes to open, started opening in a flash. My computer used to take a lot lot lot of time to boot, after uninstallation, it started to boot quickly........ Also, as far as Virus detection was concerned it was decent and I was happy with Trend Micro. The only reason because of which I uninstalled it was because it was a *Resource Hog* for me........
> 
> *Also, please don't think that guys here blindly post their opinions without even trying softwares.*



Firstly you need to realise that we are in the year 2008 - so ive no clue why do you even have to talk about trend micro 2007!?

Secondly you need to look up the topic - it clearly says "Best Internet Security Suite of 2008 " so why in the effing world you have to talk about Pc_trend micro 2007?  

Thirdly i am currently using trend micro Internet security suite 2008 Pro on a P3 600 and Kaspersky on my core 2 duo laptop- and you are even talking about it being a resource hog !! For what ever reasons you had any problems with it - ive no clue - i had also used the trend micro 2007 Internet security suite , there was a some issue with it in the month of Jan-Feb which i guess was sorted out there after none that i know and it worked all fine till that year end.  

So you see how much blindly have you been posting and voting without even realising the topic in question here !!

Please try out trend micro 2008 pro and get back to me !! till then cheers with your view !!


----------



## hacker.kracker (Apr 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> This is going to answer you once and for all....... The best answer you can get from me.......... Yes, I've tried Trend Micro........
> 
> Friend, should I also post the photo of the BOX of the software??? If you want, I can surely post........
> 
> ...



First and foremost this is surely the best ever answer you can give .. and yes you have tried trend micro 2007 and your are shooting at trend micro 2008 product - you need to look up the topic before you, even think you know best !! would it be fair to compare kaspersky latest version with an older product of trend micro !? 

For what ever reasons you had any problems with Trend micro 2007 ive no clue - i have used it on my P3 600 without any issues.

And lastly, i will ask my friend ( nicked name The kaspersky guy ) to post his experience about kaspersky - he was a kaspersky fan until a few days ago -  even with the latest kaspersky antivirus - his computer got infected with 28 viruses - and kaspersky  neither did proactively stop it nor did it detect any of them inspite of  scanning !!! ever since he moved to Nod32 and it removed all 28 but one !!!

He will soon post the details of all the virus he found on his computer with kaspersky running on his system !!! so much for kaspersky.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 7, 2008)

@ gagandeep 

I am using trend micro from last three years and I can say that it is not at all resource hog.......specially 2008 ver.

2008 ver is a gift from company as I was the beta tester.......     

best ...................only one problem...... I have shifted to x64 and it does not support 64 bit.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> @ gagandeep
> 
> I am using trend micro from last three years and I can say that it is not at all resource hog.......specially 2008 ver.
> 
> ...



I was the first guy to upload its torrent to Demonoid or I should say on the whole Internet....... 
I had been using it right from the 2006 version.....Wait...I'm uploading the photograph of the box.....2006 was the best version. It was damn light on resources. 2007 was the real hogger. 2008 was less but still slowed my computer down. I had observed a considerable amount of performance change after I uninstalled Trend Micro IS. Also, I was pretty happy with its scanning speed.

But as far my system is concerned...
1.5Ghz Pentium 4, 1GB SD RAM, 40GB(5400rpm) + 80GB(7200rpm) HDD....It was a resource hog for me.....

==============================


hacker.kracker said:


> *Firstly you need to realise that we are in the year 2008 - so ive no clue why do you even have to talk about trend micro 2007!?
> 
> Secondly you need to look up the topic - it clearly says "Best Internet Security Suite of 2008 " so why in the effing world you have to talk about Pc_trend micro 2007?*



Are you stupid or what??
*Didn't you see this:*
*img359.imageshack.us/img359/5710/seethis2uq1.jpg

*I was offered a free upgrade to Trend Micro Internet Security 2008.......and I had downloaded it.......So, I've also used 2008.* And yes, do see the date. Probably earlier than you even started using Trend Micro IS 2008......



hacker.kracker said:


> First and foremost this is surely the best ever answer you can give .. and yes you have tried trend micro 2007 and your are shooting at trend micro 2008 product - you need to look up the topic before you, even think you know best !! would it be fair to compare kaspersky latest version with an older product of trend micro !?


@hacker.kracker
*Again I say, "Please don't think that guys here blindly post their opinions without even trying softwares."...I'm not one of the members of the forum who post about what they don't know.....*


----------



## kanwaljeet4u (Apr 10, 2008)

IMO NOD32 + Comodo Pro, The best combination till date although Kaspersky Internet Security is the best security suite available in the market.

Guys! Please avoid McAfee, it's the worst AV or IS.


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2008)

kanwaljeet4u said:


> IMO NOD32 + Comodo Pro, The best combination till date although Kaspersky Internet Security is the best security suite available in the market.
> 
> Guys! Please avoid McAfee, it's the worst AV or IS.


Lol...
You just think like me.  Even I'm using NOD32 + Comodo...

You also say that Kaspersky is the best and also to avoid McAfee.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> So... any1 supporting Bitdefender.... is it detectin the max viruses... those small ones.. like xmss.exe.... iexpl...
> I need a definite conclusion for 2008.... kaspersky or bitdefender?



For Paid version category:

Bitdefender is better than KIS...

although  KIS is also gr8.....

I wud give gold award to Bitdefender(rank 1)

& silver award to KIS (rank 2)

 dont ever use Bitdefender free edition....for free edition use avast(good ) or AVG


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ ROFLMAO...

All different emoticons in each line of your post......


----------



## hullap (Apr 10, 2008)

Dont think im spammin or So
But the BEST suite is here

BTW i used NOD32 + comodo


----------



## kanwaljeet4u (Apr 10, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Lol...
> You just think like me.  Even I'm using NOD32 + Comodo...
> 
> You also say that Kaspersky is the best and also to avoid McAfee.....



Yup, beacuse I am using KIS in my desktop from last One and a half year without any problem. I am also using NOD32 and Comodo in my laptop from last 1 year and their performance, intrusion prevention, scanning, virus and spyware detection is just phenomenal. Simply, THE BEST Combination! 

I've  had too many bitter experiences  with McAfee and Norton in the past. Words can't describe my pain, I just hate McAfee and Norton...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2008)

Kaspersky is,was,and will be in future also The best security Suite 

@hullap : What about some applications and softwares which cant be run in linux??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ ROFLMAO...
> 
> All different emoticons in each line of your post......




whats "ROFLMAO" 

I have checked NOD32 site...they r giving trial copy of NOD32 3.0 & 
ESET Smart Security so..which is good among these 2...4 home users...


----------



## kanwaljeet4u (Apr 11, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> whats "ROFLMAO"
> 
> I have checked NOD32 site...they r giving trial copy of NOD32 3.0 &
> ESET Smart Security so..which is good among these 2...4 home users...


 
ROFLMAO (*R*olling *O*n the *F*loor *L*aughing and *L*aughing *M*y *A*** *O*ff. Because there were different smileys in your each post, that's hilarious.  

Use NOD32 3.0 with Comodo firewall.


----------



## hullap (Apr 11, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Kaspersky is,was,and will be in future also The best security Suite
> 
> @hullap : What about some applications and softwares which cant be run in linux??


DUH!!!!
its called *WINE*
if ur talking about windows apps


----------



## hacker.kracker (Apr 12, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Are you stupid or what??
> *Didn't you see this:*
> 
> *img359.imageshack.us/img359/5710/seethis2uq1.jpg
> ...



Now as far as who stupid is, is for everyone here to decide.

Firstly you ought to read your post before you even post them - is there any indication in your initial post, that you even tried trend micro pro 2008 !?  You have posted up two snap shot, the first one is of trend micro Internet suite 2007 ( irrelevant one ) and a second one as above here in, which does in no way indicate that you have tried it, nor have you mentioned so in the earlier post.

Secondly your other snapshot of trend micro Internet security suite 2007 - the date of the antivirus expiry and the email date dont match - at least i cant figure it out, thought all licenses were generally valid for a year - *so now who so ever is stupid !! *and in certain terms you are surely not *one of the members of the forum who post about what they  know - so much for stupidity ... *while i take a walk.

And lastly to just remind you, am not here to enter into a battle of wits with you, sorry i dont attack anyone who is unarmed, and i am not pretty lame to call anyone stupid, so so please be advised its some time best to place your teeth before your tongue !!


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> Now as far as who stupid is, is for everyone here to decide.
> 
> Firstly you ought to read your post before you even post them - is there any indication in your initial post, that you even tried trend micro pro 2008 !?  You have posted up two snap shot, the first one is of trend micro Internet suite 2007 ( irrelevant one ) and a second one as above here in, which does in no way indicate that you have tried it, nor have you mentioned so in the earlier post.
> 
> ...


Digit Technology Discussion Forum

Here the License expiration date is 19th March, 2008.......This is of Trend Micro 2007.......

Then I got a free upgrade for Trend Micro IS Pro 2008 which I accepted and it would have expired again on 19th March, 2008. I had used 2008 version till December 2007 on my main XP installation. Then unsatisfied by the performance of my computer I switched to NOD32 + Comodo.

And they don't match because....

On 19 March, 2008 I installed Windows XP on my system after a format. Then in September I upgraded it to 2008 Pro. (that email came to my Yahoo ID and is deleted now). Then on 1 May, 2007.....I installed one more Windows XP which I made my main OS and as I was registering for the second time with the same serial, I was registered as the secondary user.....so I got the email for the registration secondary user.

Indeed sorry for being arrogant...

But do you expect me to give a screenshot of the year 2007 (the time in which I had used Trend Micro 2008 ) now in April 2008???...
*{{Screenshot given on the next page of the thread because Demonoid is back, so is the screenshot which I had provided on my uploaded Torrent page..}}*

Whatever you think of me whether I've used it or not....I don't care. Its not for your sake I'm posting here. I'm posting here for all the members out there.....

I don't care whether you believe on me or not......


----------



## pukke (Apr 12, 2008)

I use KAV and Zonealarm Firewall... gr8 combination imo. I had also tried COMODO firewall pro, but its too many pop-up alerts is frustrating...beside that its good too.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 12, 2008)

another one 4 kas...* reasons:

*1. it has max virus detecting rate
2. efficient use of resources
3. simple offline update (this is the best feature)


----------



## go4saket (Apr 12, 2008)

I tried Eset Smart Security. Undoubtly its the lightest but after uninstalling it and installing KIS after that, about 4 virus and 7 spy wares were detected. Now this can be because I was using pirated version of ESS and so had to update from some private servers, which could be false updates.

As per my personal experience, KIS is the best and after one complete scan it doesnt even hog resources. Only one back point is that if you choose training mode in firewall, be ready to face hell lot of confirmation popups...


----------



## Akshay (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ Was planing to try the new NOD32 ver. but had to update from private servers. So after ur experience, I wil go ahead with KIS.


----------



## hullap (May 4, 2008)

^ 
dont fight guys this is going offtoppic


----------



## Stuge (May 4, 2008)

As Always KIS very lite on PC as well .

Hmm I don't understand why people are posting Keys, cracks and serial (screenshot )OMG !


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^
> dont fight guys this is going offtoppic


Kinhe keh raha hai tu??......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2008)

ESET Smart Security. I don't download from private servers, just used a patch to extend the trial to 15000+ days!!


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 4, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^
> dont fight guys this is going offtoppic



So whoz fighting here !? and oops my post got deleted/edited - dat wasnt fair! I was fighting with no one - and am allowed to drive my point - it wasnt me who was calling names - so y need my post be deleted, i must be allowed a legitimate refutation . 

I only thought i put up details/proof to show Kaspersky perhaps was no better than the hype around it - and how would that be off the topic - atleast it wasnt fair to deleted the entire post!.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> So whoz fighting here !? and oops my post got deleted/edited - dat wasnt fair! I was fighting with no one - and am allowed to drive my point - it wasnt me who was calling names - so y need my post be deleted, i must be allowed a legitimate refutation .
> 
> I only thought i put up details/proof to show Kaspersky perhaps was no better than the hype around it - and how would that be off the topic - atleast it wasnt fair to deleted the entire post!.


Okay Okay....Be happy Trend Micro is better than Kaspersky.........be happy now
*
You didn't believe that I've used Trend Micro IS 2008: I showed you the screenshot. All thanks to Demonoid which returned........Now be happy*

I again say....Trend Micro has the most features but it is a resource hog. May be not for you, but for me it is.....Thats why I switched to NOD32 + Comodo

Fight over......

Offtopic: What was in that post?? I don't see it here.
*
Edit: Even my post containing that screenshot of TM IS 2008 on my PC is deleted........*


----------



## dreams (May 5, 2008)

ESET Smart Security + COMODO Firewall.

But I work for Symantec


----------



## abhijangda (May 5, 2008)

quick heal for me


----------



## ico (May 5, 2008)

dreams said:


> But I work for Symantec


Tell them to improve...

How much they program their software in Assembly language??

NOD32 is programmed mostly in Assembly language thats why it is light on resources.


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 5, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Okay Okay....Be happy Trend Micro is better than Kaspersky.........be happy now
> *
> You didn't believe that I've used Trend Micro IS 2008: I showed you the screenshot. All thanks to Demonoid which returned........Now be happy*
> 
> ...



Well the funny thing is that i never was of any opinion that we  were fighting, at the first place -  and certainly i never said i doubted, if you ever used Tm 2008 - i only said your initial post did not in anyway indicate the use of TM2008.

Ok now you dont have to admit Tm is better than Kaspersky for the sake of it - the results are out and you can see the result for the best internet security of 2008 right here *www.protectstar-testlab.org/award/protectstar-iss2008test_eng_web.pdf  

*The first place goes to Norton 2008
The second place to Trend micro 2008 *( remember the pro edition was not tested - else it would have scored over norton for features )*
The thrid place for Avira*

Est is in fifth place while Kaspersky way down the bottom of the table at 10th spot !!!!!


----------



## hullap (May 5, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> *The first place goes to Norton 2008*


WTF
Nortan at top
x(


----------



## ico (May 5, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> Well the funny thing is that i never was of any opinion that we  were fighting, at the first place -  and certainly i never said i doubted, if you ever used Tm 2008 - i only said your initial post did not in anyway indicate the use of TM2008.
> 
> Ok now you dont have to admit Tm is better than Kaspersky for the sake of it - the results are out and you can see the result for the best internet security of 2008 right here *www.protectstar-testlab.org/award/protectstar-iss2008test_eng_web.pdf
> 
> ...


WTF, if they can give the 1st position to Norton, they can do anything....

Feature wise, I had myself admitted that no-one can compete with TM in terms of features.......I've used TM right from its 2006 version which was the best IMHO....

And believe me.....If I couldn't use NOD32 & Kaspersky, I'll always use Trend Micro. I just uninstalled because it was heavy on resources for me....Kaspersky is better than TM in terms of Heuristics and for me even in scanning. Its fast and takes less time to load. And yeah, no-one can beat NOD32 if we consider Heuristics. It has detected many Unknown viruses in my school without even being updated and they were real viruses.

And yeah, I've used almost every AntiVirus which you can name........


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 5, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> WTF, if they can give the 1st position to Norton, they can do anything....



If they can place Kaspersky in the 10th spot, then i guess they can do anything more LOL.

But on a serious note, the test by  *www.protectstar.com
does not include  																spyware/adware - so much about they notion of the best antivirus internet security suite of 2008 !!

I just looked into the test done by *www.virusbtn.com/
That includes adware/spyware and malware testing - its results also places Avira on the first place

Results here under :

*Detection rates for malware, adware and spyware*


*Product* *Malware samples* *Adware and Spyware* *AntiVir (Avira)* 99.3% 99.1%   *Avast! (Alwil)* 98.8% 97.9%   *AVG* 96.3% 98.6%   *AVK (G Data)* 99.9% 99.9%   *BitDefender* 97.8% 98.8%   *ClamAV* 84.8% 82.4%   *Dr Web* 90.4% 92.8%   *eScan* 96.7% 92.1%   *eTrust / VET (CA)* 72.1% 56.5%   *Fortinet-GW* 92.4% 91.2%   *F-Prot (Frisk)* 96.7% 92.0%   *F-Secure* 96.8% 93.5%   *Ikarus* 98.0% 98.8%   *K7 Computing* 65.5% 59.5%   *Kaspersky* 97.2% 92.0%   *McAfee* 95.6% 98.6%   *Microsoft* 97.8% 91.5%   *Nod32 (Eset)* 97.8% 96.3%   *Norman* 92.8% 91.9%   *Norton (Symantec)* 95.7% 98.6%   *Panda* 95.6% 95.6%   *QuickHeal (CAT)* 85.7% 86.7%   *Rising* 94.1% 95.9%   *Sophos* 98.1% 98.8%   *Trend Micro* 98.7% 95.1%   *TrustPort* 99.6% 99.8%   *VBA32* 89.9% 92.1%   *VirusBuster* 76.2% 77.8%   *WebWasher-GW* 99.9% 99.9%   *ZoneAlarm* 96.4% 94.5%  
*Number of samples* 1130556 83054  

*Overall results*


*Product* *malware on demand* *adware / spyware on demand* *false positives* *scan speed* *proactive detection* *response times* *rootkit detection* *cleaning* *AntiVir (Avira)* ++ ++ (*1) + ++ + ++ + + *Avast! (Alwil)* ++ + + + o + o o *AVG* + ++ (*1) + + o o + o *AVK (G Data)* ++ ++ o -- + ++ -- - *BitDefender* + ++ o - ++ + + o *ClamAV* -- -- - -- - ++ -- -- *Dr Web* o o o o + o + + *eScan* + o o - + ++ -- -- *eTrust / VET (CA)* -- -- ++ o - -- + ++ *Fortinet-GW* o o -- + ++ + n/a (*2) n/a (*2)   *F-Prot (Frisk)* + o + + - o o o *F-Secure* + o + o ++ + ++ + *Ikarus* ++ ++ o + + + o o *K7 Computing* -- -- o - - - -- -- *Kaspersky* + o o - + ++ + + *McAfee* + ++ ++ o + o + ++ *Microsoft* + o ++ o - -- o ++ *Nod32 (Eset)* + + ++ ++ ++ + + + *Norman* o o + - + o o o *Norton (Symantec)* + ++ ++ ++ + o ++ ++ *Panda* + + + + ++ o ++ o *QuickHeal (CAT)* - - o o o o - o *Rising* o + + o o o o + *Sophos* ++ ++ + + ++ + + + *Trend Micro* ++ + + + + + ++ + *TrustPort* ++ ++ - -- ++ ++ -- -- *VBA32* - o o o + o o + *VirusBuster* -- -- + o - o o + *WebWasher-GW* ++ ++ o ++ ++ ++ n/a (*2) n/a (*2)   *ZoneAlarm* + o o - + ++ + o 
*Index* ++ = very good > 98% > 98% no FP     < 2 h        + = good > 95% > 95% 1 FP     2 - 4 h        o = satisfactory > 90% > 90% 2 FP     4 - 6 h        - = poor > 85% > 85% 3 FP     6 - 8 h        -- = very poor < 85% < 85% > 3 FP     > 8 h         
So you see its a lot confusing - if anyone comes across a comprehensive testing results - please do post them here.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2008)

Avira is most underrated antivirus, IMO its better than paid ones too


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> If they can place Kaspersky in the 10th spot, then i guess they can do anything more LOL.
> 
> But on a serious note, the test by  *www.protectstar.com
> does not include                                                                  spyware/adware - so much about they notion of the best antivirus internet security suite of 2008 !!
> ...


Yeah, Avira is good at scanning but for the comparison of the Heuristics......Check this: *www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse/report16.pdf

Avira fares at the bottom. Detecting viruses while and On-Demand scan isn't everything.

NOD32 & Kaspersky are at the top.


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yeah, Avira is good at scanning but for the comparison of the Heuristics......Check this: *www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse/report16.pdf
> 
> Avira fares at the bottom. Detecting viruses while and On-Demand scan isn't everything.NOD32 & Kaspersky are at the top.



Mr gagandeep : the abave report are for test that were conducted in Aug 2007 and that to for Antivirus softwares and not internet security suites - again the topic here in is about Internet security suite 2008 !!

The is a huge difference between an Antivirus program and an Internet security suite !! You obsession for Nod & Kaspersky remains, despite the report that i have sited. You need to watch *www.av-comparatives.org  they will shorty post the same results on their own site.

Here's some thing i remember reading some where( but am not sure dont have me quoted ) -  That Norton is now being built in Russia and the people who built kaspersky are behind Norton now - mabbe thats the reason Norton has been pushed up the rank !!!!​


----------



## ico (May 6, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> Mr gagandeep : the abave report are for test that were conducted in Aug 2007 and that to for Antivirus softwares and not internet security suites - again the topic here in is about Internet security suite 2008 !!


Its of November 2007........Still yet old.......Lets see for the new results



hacker.kracker said:


> The is a huge difference between an Antivirus program and an Internet security suite !! You obsession for Nod & Kaspersky remains, despite the report that i have sited. You need to watch *www.av-comparatives.org  they will shorty post the same results on their own site.


I think the scanning engine remains the same.......​
And yeah, these are not the On-demand scan results. These are the Viruses discovered by the AV while running in the background and some detected by abnormal activity due to good Heurisitcs....


----------



## go4saket (May 6, 2008)

Is there a site where we can test how strong our antivirus, anti-spyware and firewall are...


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Its of November 2007........Still yet old.......Lets see for the new results



Did you even read the report - if am right the reported is dated Nov 2007, and its about the test that was done in Aug2007 - and above it you are quoting results of Antivirus tests ( the topic in question is here is about internet security suite). 



gagandeep said:


> I think the scanning engine remains the same.......



So what if the scan engine is the same! All cars have 4 wheels, does that mean all cars are equal? For example Kaspersky may have the best scan engine and detect 100% malwares sypwares, but it need not be the Best internet security suite, just because both uses the same scan engine.



gagandeep said:


> And yeah, these are not the On-demand scan results. These are the Viruses discovered by the AV while running in the background and some detected by abnormal activity due to good Heurisitcs....



Internet security suite and Antivirus program are not the same. And its not about detecting viruses, there is so much more to an Internet security suite. *So the best Antivirus program can be placed right at the bottom of the best Internet security suite !!*


----------



## ico (May 13, 2008)

@hacker.kracker

I want to sum everything now.

Man, if you go through my previous posts -- I said TM IS has the most features, is a resource hog but didn't agree it being the best SCANNER.......

Refer to this post, even before your registered here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=759581&postcount=54
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=773303&postcount=59

Then you questioned me that I haven't used TM IS 2008, which I again proved you wrong by showing that Email and uploading the screenshots when Demonoid came back which unfortunately have been deleted by a mod.

In your thread, I again said TM IS 2008 has the most features: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82355 but my vote went again for KIS due to low usage and better scanning (atleast for me) and also way better Heuristics.... KIS is only providing those features, which are going to be used, so is light.



			
				hacker.kracker said:
			
		

> ( the topic in question is here is about internet security suite).
> 
> So what if the scan engine is the same! All cars have 4 wheels, does that mean all cars are equal? For example Kaspersky may have the best scan engine and detect 100% malwares sypwares, but it need not be the Best internet security suite, just because both uses the same scan engine.


I very well know the QUESTION is about Internet Security Suite but I was contradicting your results of the SCANNING ENGINE (whatever even if they were of a Suite or AV).......


			
				hacker.kracker said:
			
		

> Internet security suite and Antivirus program are not the same. And its not about detecting viruses, there is so much more to an Internet security suite. *So the best Antivirus program can be placed right at the bottom of the best Internet security suite !!*


I very well know this and too much of features like in TM IS 2008 which aren't even used make an Internet Security Suite bloaty and a resource hog and this is what I had said actually. I had no grudges against TM IS 2008 Pro, I've used it even for a longer time than you would probably had and even before you. (I was the 1st guy to upload its torrent on the internet...pirate...)

Read this month's digit, they've also said the same about TM IS 2008. Overly loaded Internet Security Suite though System usage is high...(resource hog)......


*Not anymore interested in arguing with you as I and you, both are repeating the same things again.......*


----------



## drsubhadip (May 13, 2008)

i think avast is the best..


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 16, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @hacker.kracker
> 
> I want to sum everything now.
> Man, if you go through my previous posts -- I said TM IS has the most features, is a resource hog but didn't agree it being the best SCANNER.......



Tm is a resource Hog? How can it possible be, i am running it on my P3 600 system with jus a little over 256+ ram !! You have used the product for just 25 days and posting reviews of TM ( i dont care if you had used TM all your life - for the topic is about  Internet suites of 2008 - btw i had used TM way back in 2000 it self for a full year it was my first antivirus!) 

I have no clue why you refuse to read the links i had provided - the recent testing by Av-comparatives.org says it all - the result is available at  *www.protectstar-testlab.org/ see page 12 - 
It clearly states that Tm has registered a positive performance ( among others like Bitdefender, Eset, mcafee, and microsoft - kaspersjy is not listed ) So it appears how could you call TM a resource Hog? Your personal experiences is weird and short lived ( 25 days )



gagandeep said:


> I very well know the QUESTION is about Internet Security Suite but I was contradicting your results of the SCANNING ENGINE (whatever even if they were of a Suite or AV).......



Its not my results or test - i only cited tests conducted by Av-comparatives and here is another link *www.virusbtn.com/news/2008/03_13a.xml I will post results here only of Kaspersky and TM - so here it goes
Results for Kaspersky :
*malware on demand  : *+ Good
*adware / spyware on demand : *o satisfactory
*false positives : *o satisfactory
*scan speed : - *poor
*proactive detection : *+ Good
*response times : *++ very good
*rootkit detection :*+ Good
*cleaning : *+ Good​ Results for Trend Micro :
*malware on demand  : *++ Very Good
*adware / spyware on demand : *+ Good
*false positives : *+ Good
*scan speed : *+ Good
*proactive detection : *+ Good
*response times : *+ Good
*rootkit detection :* ++ Very Good
*cleaning : *+ Good​


gagandeep said:


> Read this month's digit, they've also said the same about TM IS 2008. Overly loaded Internet Security Suite though System usage is high...(resource hog)......



I prefer placing reasons on Av-comparatives results and testing !!



gagandeep said:


> *Not anymore interested in arguing with you as I and you, both are repeating the same things again.......*



And finally to give you the result about Detection rates for malware, adware and spyware ( since you keeping harping that Kaspersky as being superior - here is the link n results available ( you need to register on that site )  *www.virusbtn.com/news/2008/03_13a.xml 

*Detection rates for malware, adware and spywares :*

*Kaspersky :
**Malware samples : *97.2%
*Adware and Spyware : *92.0%​*Trend Micro :
* *Malware samples : *98.7%
*Adware and Spyware : *95.1%​So much for your kaspersky detecting rates which you claim is high !! *and i am sure you will have nothing more to argue indeed !!*


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2008)

Avira Antivir ftw  loool even paid ones fail to get the cutting edge detection....tehehe

Btw I dont know why u people pay for antivirus, instead donate to some free antivirus co. so that we could see a better world. Future is for open source and not whacky license agreements, restriction.


----------



## joey_182 (May 17, 2008)

Shockingly no one or i shd very few of digitians voted for avira...
well i have used almost every common to uncommon anti virus...but never got such a relief after installing avira...i have personally tested these anti viruses with common viruses which i found on net or in my pen drive...

i found that KIS 7 and trend Micro are almost equal...but virus detection rate and database of avira is much better than both...for few viruses KIS was not even able to detect that virus even after fully updated...i was shocked...but now avira rocks... for me atleast....its too light..i wish i could vote for avira..


btw quick heal,mccafee,norton and avg sucks!!!


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

My combination seems to work best for me for abt 4-5 years now. 
no firewall (now windows defender... damn thing comes along with Vista) + no Antivirus + no Internet security suite.
CCleaner & Hijack this & Spybot.

don't get me wrong. Either ways, windows doesn't last more than 3 months or something for me. With vista, its just a little longer, give or take 5-6 months. So, why bother installing a software which runs all the time driving you crazy when you are going to format anyway!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 17, 2008)

Comodo Firewall + NOD32 (Disabled 99% of the time) + Ad muncher + IE 8 beta + IE 7 pro + Common sense.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2008)

yeah but I dont want to resinstall all the stuff and set it again (did i say am fed up of  such things now, friggin driver installation etc and no i dont use acronis like shite). My windows is running fine, though I hardly use it now. Sometimes some my bro uses and his friends, so better with an Antivir and Comodo.

Though linux rocks, no fear, pure fun and entertainment, a bit of study too 

Why take chances if u can prevent the things from happenin.


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 17, 2008)

joey_182 said:


> Shockingly no one or i shd very few of digitians voted for avira... !



Exactly - the irony is Avira is not included in the list for the opinion poll here in esp when its been tested as the best of 2008. Only goes to prove how much people are tech savvy.

I really want to try Avira, unfortunately i can only use Tm & KS for now - ive been urging my friends to try Avira - but its only time i move to Avira after removing KS from my laptop.

I am posting a link here to a site where from you can download hundreds of keygens ( be ware most or all of them are infected - i am equally warning people not to download the keygens if you do not have a good antivirus, and even if you do, never to use them - you are best advised to download them at your own risk and use your discretion.  YOu can download the keygens here at *kerleo.ik8.com/cracks1.htm

I have tried testing my TM antivirus by downloading the keygens to only find my trend micro is too good for it - i was simply unable to find a single keygens, that passed a virus free or spyware free test by trend micro - Tm Zaps every single keygens. A point to note is here the keygens are generally in compressed format like .rar or .zip so some antivirus programs may not be able to look into the compressed format ( not until you tweek the antivirus setings for example Tm can look deep into 3 levels of compressed format )

People are also advised to scan the files with the online scanners such as  *virusscan.jotti.org/
*www.virustotal.com/
*virscan.org/

As most you should know that no single antivirus is the best and that it may not be able to detect all the viruses !!

The idea behind this exercise is that i want those who are using Kaspersky Avira and other leading programs to try and download the keygens ( at ur own risk ) and try to see if your antivirus is able to detect them( both is compressed format and after  extracting it ) and then scan the files online with the above sites and check for your self and assess the effectiveness of  antivirus your using.

I have done this using trend micro and have compared the results with the online scanners too - TM finds literally all the keygens on that site as infected and i have cross checked with all the 3 online scanning sites - i was shocked with the results that some of the best know antivirus program does not detect the viruses, while Tm all most always does  !!

So every one try the home test / exercise  for your self and post the results here. Also let  us know if the antivirus is able to zap the files on view ( on view scanning ), for Tm does just  that.

 Never Run the keygens on your computer ever !!


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2008)

Hi guys............
I'm not here to vote or argue on any antivirus or security suite................I'm just going to share my experience..........

Till yesterday evening I've had Eset Security suite installed in my PC. In last few days whenever I scanned my PC(Full scan) it showed clean. But day by day it was becoming very slow, programs were not opening, some websites are not opening(including thinkdigit.com), unable to log in to Gmail; other websites were opening but very slow. There after my explorer started to crash every few minute.

I suspected a virus but Nod32 showed my system clean. I disconnected from net and installed "RemoveIT Pro v4 SE" provided in Digit DVD this month. I scanned my PC with it and it showed  19 viruses of which 6 were unable to handle by the s/w. I had to manually remove them. From safe mode I was able to delete only 4 of them some are even not deletable from safe mode (files are \Sys32\geBuSkHw.dll and \Sys32\urqPilcC.dll).

Then I uninstalled Nod32 and installed Avira Internet Security suite. I scanned my PC with it and voila! it captured 42 intrusions including 5 Adwares. (Additional info: it took <30 min to scan my 160 GB hdd of which 60% is full)

Now I'm facing an unique problem, whenever I double click on any of my drives instead of opening it, I'm given a "Open with..." menu (yeah, right....where u choose which file should open with which program..............I'm opening my drives by IE).  

I'm going to format my PC today.......................and which security suite do u suggest to stick to KIS or Avira. Any other s/w I should install with these suites.

Any other getaway to fix my issue without formating PC.

*HELP please.......................*


----------



## go4saket (May 20, 2008)

hacker.kracker said:


> I am posting a link here to a site where from you can download hundreds of keygens ( be ware most or all of them are infected - i am equally warning people not to download the keygens if you do not have a good antivirus, and even if you do, never to use them - you are best advised to download them at your own risk and use your discretion.  YOu can download the keygens here at *kerleo.ik8.com/cracks1.htm



Only because you are new to this forum, may be you will be spared. Just go through the rules of the forum and you will learn that you are not allowed to post anything that will encourage piracy.



> I'm going to format my PC today.......................and which security suite do u suggest to stick to KIS or Avira. Any other s/w I should install with these suites.



I still would suggest KIS as I have tried many others, although not Avira till now, and am absolutely satisfies with it. Why should I try Avira when KIS is giving me satisfactory results.


----------



## joey_182 (May 20, 2008)

> *@rhitwick*
> Now I'm facing an unique problem, whenever I double click on any of my drives instead of opening it, I'm given a "Open with..." menu (yeah, right....where u choose which file should open with which program..............I'm opening my drives by IE).



well no need to format pc..again and staring from crap..
as avira has already done a pretty good job for u..now ur problem can be solved by just deleting autorun.inf file from every drive.by showing system hidden files...


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2008)

Hi,
An update on my previous condition.............

After going home yesterday I rescanned my PC with Avira and found 10 intrusions. 
Mainly 2 trojans and 2 Adwares.
Trojans:
TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen
TR/CrivaCyset.A

ADWAARES or SPYwares:
ADSPY/Virtumonde.sby
ADSPY/Virtumonde.sca

Avira couldn't delete those files. Nor me by manually. I tried to remove it from SafeMode, safemode only with command prompt, removing any association with the files, trying to remove any attributes associating with it, renaming it............to sum up every possible option I could think then.............
BUt all in vain only one error msg I continued to get "Can't delete/rename the file as file in use...." some **** like this.

Ya...........at 2am at night I started formating and installing XP.
Now I've "KIS" and "SpyBot S&D"................
Any other S/W I'm adviced to install??

Just got a link on how to remove the trojans..............
*www.bullguard.com/forum/10/HOLP-TRCryptXPACKGen--_48522.html


----------



## hacker.kracker (May 22, 2008)

go4saket said:


> Only because you are new to this forum, may be you will be spared. Just go through the rules of the forum and you will learn that you are not allowed to post anything that will encourage piracy.



Did i even ask anyone to use the keygens ? Have i not put up a disclaimer ? Have i not warned people not to run those keygens ? Havnt i said that all of them are infected !!? 

The link was meant for those who want to download them at their risk and check if their antivirus is able to find any viruses and compare it with 30 + odd  virus programs scans available at  online virus scanner like virusscan or jotti !!



rhitwick said:


> Hi,
> An update on my previous condition.............
> 
> Ya...........at 2am at night I started formating and installing XP.
> ...



Tragedy at the first place - you didnt take *Time* to solve the problem quite like how you should have. I ve no clue why people jump the guns, and cant work on such issues patiently and they give up into formatting the computer !!

You found a way to remove the trojan after formatting !! so i guess you have learnt a lesson to be patient. 

And for the advice you asked : well you need to install all the other softwares you were running previously LOL what else ... 

On a serious note : i would prefer the the following -


Trend micro 2008 internet security pro ( ranked 2nd by Av-comparatives )
Lavasoft.de adware-se free edtion ( am using teh pro version )
ccleaner - its free- cant live without it
eraser - its free ( for secure delete and for deleting un-used space )
file shredder _ its free
pandora recovery - its free
Use a security suite and not just an antivirus program !


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2008)

@hacker.kracker

buddy U know the pain of formating n reinstalling windows.............
jale pe namak mat chirak ............... plz

And u asked me to be patient..................I scanned my PC with any possible solution I could find for two days.......They traced but couldn't fix or delete the trojan.....

NO sites were opening in my PC..............so no way I could get a hint on what should I do.......
I found the solution from my office that day.............searching net for any help.........
and bad luck is that in my office all usb ports are disabled, downloading is blocked..........its hell.................Only thing is that U can get info but can't use it.............
so Sent the link to my mailbox for future ref.

And once again whoever formats and install windows  don't insult them by asking them to be patient.................they ARE patient man...............they know what the **** they have to do for the next 3 hrs........


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

^^If u surf net religiously then get Ubuntu, you will never format ur PC.

And save the windows for other purpose.

Its just an advice, use it ar leave it


----------



## ancientrites (May 23, 2008)

i dont use internet security becoz it slows my pc.i use  below mentioned softwares.
avg7.5 antivirus free edition and super antispyware pro and both perform brilliantly.i was not even satisfied with avg 8.0 pro antivirus as resulting in slow boot up and shutdown.


----------

